# Vehicle Trip Ticket



## Isaac H (Mar 31, 2012)

Reviewing few posts I understood that if I am an Expat, I can bring in my vehicle and have a 3 months trip ticket for it. it was mentioned that the 3 months trip ticket is renewable and that I have to be the 1st owner. 

Questions: 

A- For how many time they will allow me to renew the trip ticket and how much does the renewal cost?, plan is to stay for 2-3 years. 

B- What proofs that am the 1st owner of the car ??????????? title only shows current owner !!!!!!!!, I am assuming they will need to see the bill of sale - who keeps it !!!, please advise what documents required. 

C- Does year/make/model/engine size matter for trip tickets ?

D- Do I have to working for the US embassy to be eligible for this as I will be working for a Egyptian corporation.

F- Is it going to make matter complicated, if I arrive first and buy the car from the US while in Egypt and have the dealer ship it?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

this is what I know: you can use the car for 3 months, then you have to leave the car in the customs? warehouse for 3 months, and so on. Or 6 months and 6 months in the warehouse. You will have to pay for the warehouse.

YOU as the owner can ONLY drive the car, NO ONE ELSE, otherwise you will have to pay the taxes.

I think they will ask for all the paperwork of the car to be sure that you are the first owner.


----------

